# Align Z axis power feed install TV950



## Firstgear (Aug 18, 2020)

This should not be this hard...but so far it is!

I have put the bearing cap (what I call it) in different positions but the bolts don’t align properly.  In order to get things proper I need to move the bolt holes from position A in the photo to position 1.  What do I need to do to get that rotated?  Help!

I should add that Moving the mounting holes around puts them in the proper location for the power feed system mounting holes in the correct location to get the power feed in a useful location Relative to the Y axis power feed and the moving table.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks to me like the mounting holes on your machine were put in a non-standard location.   Here is my PM935, and the holes are clocked to the position you marked as where your bolt holes should be:  







I had a few issues installing the Align feeders on my mill, but these bolt hole positions were not part of the problems.   My install on all three axis is covered here:









						Installing Align AL500 Power Feeders on PM935
					

Installing on a Precision Matthews PM935 mill. Click photo for descriptions.




					flic.kr
				




Hope this helps.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 18, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Looks to me like the mounting holes on your machine were put in a non-standard location.   Here is my PM935, and the holes are clocked to the position you marked as where your bolt holes should be:
> 
> 
> View attachment 334213
> ...


David, I looked at your photos before I posted here.  I saw that they weren’t where they needed to be.  Any idea how I might be able to rotate that back bearing plate?


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 18, 2020)

The other thing I could do was to drill a hole in a new position on the mounting area of the power feed.  Not my best idea for sure.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 18, 2020)

I think if I were in your position, I'd first take that black plate off, and drill/tap the plate to accept the Align mounting ring using shorter screws.  I'd try that before drilling and tapping the knee casting.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 18, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> I think if I were in your position, I'd first take that black plate off, and drill/tap the plate to accept the Align mounting ring using shorter screws.  I'd try that before drilling and tapping the knee casting.


I didn’t make myself clear....but yes, take the black mounting ring and drill and tap as you suggest.  

Do the  3 screws Go into the casting?  If so, there aren’t a lot of options short of either drilling and tapping the black ring that Align provided or to drill the Align to relocate the holes.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 18, 2020)

The screws supplied by Align are intended to go into the casting, and in my case were too long because the threaded holes in the casting were not deep enough.  Why don’t you at least try my suggestion to use different really short screws through the Align mounting ring and into new tapped holes in the black ring  - and not into the casting?   If that attachment isn’t robust enough you can always come back and go further - tapping onward into the casting.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes...I think you are saying drill and tap in the black ring below to get the main unit mounted.  Correct?


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 18, 2020)

Exactly.   With screws just long enough to go through the back ring, but no further.   If that doesn't work out, then the black ring can serve as a drill & tap guide to blast on into the casting with new tapped holes there.   Good luck.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 19, 2020)

Agreed!  I am not at all inclined to drill and tap into the casting.


----------



## fixit (Aug 19, 2020)

use studs in the plate instead of screws.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 19, 2020)

fixit said:


> use studs in the plate instead of screws.


What is the difference?  Either way I have to drill/tap the black piece.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 19, 2020)

I only had to drill and tap one hole in the black hockey puck.  Easy enough.  To the point where I just need to set up the limit switches.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Sep 13, 2020)

So, what did you end up doing for this?  Update please - with pictures if you can.


----------



## Firstgear (Sep 13, 2020)

I can’t provide photos right now as we are headed out to Yellowstone and will be gone for a bit over two weeks.  But what I did was to figure out how I wanted positioned and marked the mount so that I could get the clearances and position that I needed.

I have to say, I really like it.  What a difference In positioning the table in a vertical position.  If you don’t have a power feed for the vertical, save the money and get one!  It’s really worth it!


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 13, 2020)

Here's a thread of my installation of a Z-axis power feed on my Bridgeport (BEST money spent after a DRO).  I had to modify the mounting adapter.  My BP is CNC, so did the work on it.

Bruce










						Z-axis Power Feed install
					

I absolutely hated hank cranking the knee on my Bridgeport mill.  Might be old age or the fact that I work for a living to afford some conveniences, so I bought a Z-axis power feed unit from All Industrial Tool supply as a belated birthday present to myself.  Don’t mind birthdays so much when...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

